# How often do you give your dog a bath?



## sheltieluver4 (Jun 5, 2006)

When do yall take your dog a bath? I dont think once every week is good, thats just a waste of shampoo, how about 2 to 3 times a month max being 3? What do yall think? PLease reply


----------



## choochoo2005 (Jun 5, 2006)

i give choochoo a bath 2 times a month


----------



## sheltieluver4 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Kool*

Yeah that seems like a good amount cause i mean they dont get dirty that fast im going to do that with Basil i cant wait till i get her


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Once a month, unless they get really super nasty dirty... >X.x;<


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

*Please read past post*

sheltieluver4 please don't get upset, besides it's not my board, but I thought I would mention because I've noticed you have done this several time. Please read all the post, or atleast the topics and see if you are duplicating threads before you just start a new one. Also try to make sure you are posting in appropriate section. It really helps make the board easier to get around if it's not flooded with new threads all the time that are dublicates. I'm not a moderator and boy do we need one, I just am trying to help. I assume you just don't know. Also it is inappropriate to post in threads that you haven't read yet. I haven't been here long but it seems that you and choochoo have both just started posting alot over the last few days and seem to be doing these things alot. I'm not mad or trying to cause trouble, I'm just trying to help. Please take this in the spirit it is intended.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Oh geeze, you're right there are two of these... *slaps forehead* >X.x;<


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

That was not directed to you cheetah.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I know, I just stupidly posted on the wrong one haha...


----------



## sheltieluver4 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Sorry*

Sorry guys, we r kinda new here so we dont know 2 much about this site well i really didnt know about this, i was just asking but ok i understand


----------



## Adrienne21 (May 31, 2006)

It depends on the dog and the situation-

When they go to doggie daycare (which is usually once a week) they come home smelling awful. They need a bathe so usually once a week. In the winter they don't go to daycare as often, so they don't get bathed as often.

We had an older dog and he didn't spend as much time outside or go to doggie daycare, so he was bathed once a month. 

My vet says the dogs skin and coat look great, so as long as they are doing well with the baths they will get them.


----------



## sheltieluver4 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Makes sense*

Yeah i guess but none of my dogs never really went to doggy daycare, {shelties r pretty wel-behaved dogs} just a at home pet,u know take walks about4-6 days a week in and out side, just a regular pet, i dont know how to say it really well now that i think of it, i kinda agree with cheetah about the once a month thing cause i mean dogs dont get that dirty im so confused


----------



## Adrienne21 (May 31, 2006)

sheltieluver4 said:


> Yeah i guess but none of my dogs never really went to doggy daycare, {shelties r pretty wel-behaved dogs} just a at home pet,u know take walks about4-6 days a week in and out side, just a regular pet, i dont know how to say it really well now that i think of it, i kinda agree with cheetah about the once a month thing cause i mean dogs dont get that dirty im so confused


We take them to doggy daycare so they can play with other dogs. They don't _need _to go to daycare they just enjoy it.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

sheltieluver4 said:


> Yeah i guess but none of my dogs never really went to doggy daycare, {shelties r pretty wel-behaved dogs} just a at home pet,u know take walks about4-6 days a week in and out side, just a regular pet, i dont know how to say it really well now that i think of it, i kinda agree with cheetah about the once a month thing cause i mean dogs dont get that dirty im so confused


But if you'll also notice, I said if my dogs get really dirty, they will get bathed more often than once per month. When dogs go to doggy daycare, usually they play all day, with each other, splashing in kiddie pools, running and rolling in dirt, etc. depending on the daycare and what it has... so they would tend to get dirty more often. >^^;<


----------



## sheltieluver4 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Oooo*

Yeah but im not sure if there is any dog day care around where i live, Plus im home all day so i guess the best is from 1-2 times a month and like cheetah said DEPENDING on how much they get dirty Oh the thing i really didnt like about my sheltie snickers, is after almost every bath he would roll around in the dirt  but i would just show him im not giving up and have to do it all over


----------



## tessa_s212 (Jun 16, 2006)

My cockers get baths at least once a month, but we try to make sure they all get baths(specially the ones with fuller coats) once every two weeks.

Marq, my English Pointer, only gets a bath once every few months. He could go longer without baths, but my mom starts having a fit if I don't bathe him after too long.


----------



## ally59 (Jun 26, 2006)

yep, once a month should be around the max unless super dirty!
I have a pom, I should know !

Oh yes, and I know about the rolling around in the dirt thing!  Just keep him, her, in the house until the rolling urge wears off!


----------



## Dog Lover (Jul 6, 2006)

Our dogs are inside dogs so I like to bathe them every Saturday or Sunday. And we are starting to build a hosue so a big whole was dug for the foundation so it get's them extra dirty but we dust them off with towels before they come in. They are still dirty after that.


----------



## sheltieluver4 (Jun 5, 2006)

Lol..yeah it seems impossible to stop the rolling in the dirt thing Oh well,thats a dog for you...hehehe


----------



## dogluver101 (Jul 6, 2006)

I do it once a month but I have a jack russell and she rolls in the dirt ( sometimes things like poop) so I have to bath her a lot.


----------



## imjennwhoareyou (Sep 10, 2006)

Hello as a groomer, I normally don't recommend bathing dogs more than every two weeks as it does tend to dry them out and decrease their natural oils. There are situations that warrant more frequent dog bathing such as if your dog has a skin condition which requires weekly bathing with prescription shampoos. Most dogs do ok with baths once a month. My dogs get bathed twice a month. They're such stinky little critters. My female likes to get into all things foul...lol.... For quick fixes, I recommend bath wipes. They work great. I love them.


----------



## Natural Groomer (Oct 7, 2006)

My advice would be this; every dog is different and you need to take alot into concideration when deciding. Does he get out and play alot in water, woods, mud ect. Then you have to look at the breeds, some dogs are much oilier than others and require more frequent bathing. I know the obvious is if they have gotten into something because some of them like to roll in dead animals or poo. It is important to know that if you bath to frequently you could be stipping them of thier natural oils and this could lead to skin issues down the road and alot of people dont realize that it takes time for them to build the oils back up because they dont sweat through the skin. For an average house dog approx 3 months is normal and larger breeds 2 to 3 times a year. Hope this answers your question


----------



## puppy girl (Oct 1, 2006)

It depends if your dog likes water. If she hates water, I would give her a wash about 3 times a month. If she LOVES water, I prefer once a week, who cares if it's a waiste of shampoo. I would rather spend thousands of dollars on shampoo than my puppy being a dirty dog.


----------

